# Cat food brands



## Klabbs7 (Jan 24, 2014)

Hi all, I'm a soon-to-be first time owner. I know I should get cat food but there are just so many different brands and types. I've heard iams and blue buffalo are the best. But when I search through those brands there are so many different types (adult, kitten, pork, chicken, ect.) What brands/types do you use?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Iams actually isn't very good at all. Blue Buffalo is pretty popular on the forum though. There's some other good brands here - http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/12-diet-nutrition/23042-recommended-foods-list.html

For Blue Buffalo, the Indoor Health and the Weight Control formulas are both pretty good & I'm pretty sure I've seen both mentioned on here a few times. The Basics formulas are all also good. Really, most of BB's formulas are pretty good - you just have to double check that protein is under 35% and check the fat content. It'd be a good idea to pick another good brand though, and mix two foods together. That's partly because we don't know the exact nutritional requirements of hedgehogs and partly so if there's a recall or trouble getting a hold of one food, you still have one your hedgie is used to.


----------



## Klabbs7 (Jan 24, 2014)

Great, thank you so much!


----------

